# Portugal



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks

I would appreciate any recommendations for Portugal's, baragems, river beaches? or any aires you may have used, or some real nice sites.
Thanks for any info.

Ron


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Chausson said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I would appreciate any recommendations for Portugal's, baragems, river beaches? or any aires you may have used, or some real nice sites.
> Thanks for any info.
> ...


Hi Ron,

I posed a similar question a few months back and got some good info. The thread is here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...required-please-barragems-wild-aires-etc.html


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Ian
I knew I had read of it at sometime shall have a good read before going to get some good tips.

Ron


----------

